# "Cupcakes get soggy"



## clio (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi, can anyone please help me with this one.  I make perfect cupcakes but the problem is they get soggy after a few hours when I store them to the point of the paper cases being wet and falling off, even the chocolate frosting has moisture on it.  I usually wait till they are cooled down before storing in a large plastic container with lid.  My recepie is as follows:

500gm self raise flour

500gm stork marg (especially for baking)

300gm sugar

4 eggs

makes appros 48-50 cakes

Thanks

Clio - Ireland


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

If you are storing in a fridge that may be an issue. In the time between placing the container in and it cools off the change in temperature will cause condensation. Leave the lid cracked a bit to allow for better air circulation or store on a counter top in the container. If you are already storing your cooled cupcakes on the counter in a sealed container, try cracking it open to allow some moisture a chance to escape.  Whenever i make cupcakes (rarely) They are usually just on a plate in the kitchen or dining table. They don't have a chance to dry out before they are gone. You can easily leave them out for a few hours after cooling and still have a moist cupcake.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you cover them with plastic or store them in the fridge???? Do they sit in a humid place???


----------



## clio (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi,

I store the cupcakes in a large square tupperware (plastic) lunch box with tiny hole in lid.

Regards,

Clio


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Leave 1 or 2 out at room temp for a while . Then check it.


----------



## linny29 (Oct 9, 2010)

Do you let them completely cool before frosting them or frost them while still warm? I would experiment with your cool down times and storage methods ... I agree with Gunnar, I never put mine in the fridge but 50 is a bigger batch than I make!!

I noticed you live in Ireland ... moisture has alot to do with your local humidity, altitude and temperature as well as your cooking and storage methods. If suggestions from this forum do not help, find someone local to ask!


----------



## clio (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi, thanks for that.  No, I generally put melted cook choc straight onto cupcakes or we call them buns in Ireland.  But they are always cooled down before storage.  I suppose it would be no harm to let cakes cool down before puting on frosting.

Im going to try my hand at muffins tomorrow wish me luck !

Many thanks

Clio


----------

